# How much time do you spend on TDF on an average.



## Vyom (Apr 26, 2011)

Its about to become 2 years, since I joined TDF.
I was excited at first, then I lost touch. And now I am trying to compensate for the lost time.

Today suddenly, I realized the reason behind, this gap.
When I had joined TDF in May 2009, I was on Orkut. Soon I left Orkut and migrated towards Facebook by the year end. Facebook really attracted me towards its fantasies. I became lost in building Cafes in the Virtual World, and trying to live a virtual life in YoVille.

It was also the newly acquired Job that made me a little busy for about one year in 2010.

Slowly but steadily, when I removed my blindfolds towards the devastating nature of such apps of FB, did I realized that I was missing something. It didn't took the research of the Einstein to find out what it was. It was simply the touch of real world. The opinions of people that matters. And stories based on Real geeks such as here in TDF.

Maybe that was the reason for my comeback. I regained consciousness and TDF helped me (and still helping) in various fields of knowledge of current affairs and technology in general. It have open new and amazing insights that I had never thought of before. But not everything is as Jolly as it sounds.
Now I have another addiction to take care of.

Today, it looks like I have again indulged in an activity that is stopping me from giving time to a lot of things which are pending in my life. That activity is participating in TDF. I am not blaming TDF for anything, but I am concerned that I maybe giving time more in this world rather the actual world.

So I would appreciate some answers towards some questions raised by such concerns:
*1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?*

Sorry, if I sound kiddish, or if this thread breaks some rules. Its just that, I want some feedback from fellow geeks here at TDF.


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF. *7-8 hours/day.*
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give. *Wish I could spend more time.*
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world? *Of course.*


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 26, 2011)

1. i bunked college today to help out a tdf friend. i spend 2-3 hours per day, spread over 6 am to 11 pm.
2. spending too much time browsing and waiting for 'the next reply' rather than doing my work. i'd like to spend more time, but i have to spend less time. a big dilemma.
3. heck no, its too addictive to give up.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
A:  5-7hrs. 10hrs during holidays.
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
A: yes, wasting a bit more time. but TDF is addictive when replies are coming fast.
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
A: when i am free, i come online. so it gets balanced by its own.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 27, 2011)

East aur West TDF is the Best.

but i miss old TDF...  .. old active members...


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 27, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
*A: 4-6hrs. 3hrs during holidays.*
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
*A: Same as Sam. some time feels like i am wasting time, but when replies are interesting i lost myself here.*
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
*A: I will not be active if i have work, so obviously it's balanced*


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> *1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
> *


*
3~5hrs weekdays,2hrs weekends



vineet369 said:




2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.

Click to expand...


Equilibrium



vineet369 said:



3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?

Click to expand...

I keep my Real Life & TDF Life separate*


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 28, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
*A: undefined. 4-5 hrs if i am stuck on some question. 1 hr skimming posts. may be whole holiday figuring out answer before replying*

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
*A: active threads make up for quality time*

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
*A: real life keeps me away from TDF, but i try to make up for it*


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2011)

Now that I have gotten some feedback, I would like to put my own view forth:

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
I spend most of my time online. Be it office, or home. I find myself juggle mostly  between 2 tabs: Facebook and TDF.
So, the number of hours usually remain b/w 6 hrs from a busy day, to >10 hrs on a few days.

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
I think, I am spending more time, then I should, since I think I spend most of my time reading old threads, and other's answers. (Thats because I am a little n00b in technical queries, and because I enjoy reading.)

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
I dont thinks so.  As I said earlier, I think I am spending more time participating in discussions, rather than trying to learn some real skills, like .NET which would help me in my career.

I don't know, how to balance. What to do!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 29, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
Generally after coming back from office I come online. So at an avg. it's 8:00PM - 12:00PM. 

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
No, at a time, I used to be online from 6:00PM to 2:00PM. Wish I could have continued that.

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
Yes, of course no problem at all.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 30, 2011)

1--->6hrs average,...almost 10-12 hrs on holiday

2-->man..i'm spending enough time...

3-->its balanced...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
Ans- Around 3-4 hours everyday. Sometimes less.

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
Ans- I want to give more time.

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
Ans- Yes


----------



## sygeek (Apr 30, 2011)

1. All the time except for some uninvited events ;D
2. I give it my "all the time", can't increase it.
3. Nope


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

->6hrs...

->no i think its enough..

->nope


----------



## Vyom (Apr 30, 2011)

@sygeek and @pulkitpopli2004: You both said, you are not able to balance your lifestyle b/w these two worlds. So have you given any thought to make it balanced?


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @sygeek and @pulkitpopli2004: You both said, you are not able to balance your lifestyle b/w these two worlds. So have you given any thought to make it balanced?


Tried alot, but failed..and still trying with numerous fails


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Tried alot, but failed..and still trying with numerous fails



Don't get me wrong, just asking out of curiosity. But it seems you havn't had more than a month on TDF and already feeling unbalanced


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Don't get me wrong, just asking out of curiosity. But it seems you havn't had more than a month on TDF and already feeling unbalanced


I visit many other forums too, but now TDF has overtaken the ratio of time between them.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

*1. How much time do you spend on TDF.*
Nowdays 3-4 hr....when I was in college I used to be more online

*2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.*
i am spending less time then i want to give..previously I used to find answer by searching on net..but nowdays just answer with my limited knowledge

*3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?*

Yes perfectly...although people always ask me what do I do in this forum


----------



## Vyom (May 1, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I visit many other forums too, but now TDF has overtaken the ratio of time between them.



Ok. Now I understand 
Everybody know, TDF's the best.  (Although I havn't been to any other forum )

The unbalanced nature of my involvement can be judged by the fact, that I havn't stood up from the chair, on which I sat at 9 pm. And my mom is screaming me to have a hair cut, and to bath  -()


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

> The unbalanced nature of my involvement can be judged by the fact, that I havn't stood up from the chair, on which I sat at 9 pm. And my mom is screaming me to have a hair cut, and to bath ()


And I thought I was alone


----------



## azzu (May 1, 2011)

20 % of my total internet time..(a day)
goes on TDF


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2011)

sujoyp said:
			
		

> 3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
> 
> Yes perfectly...although people always ask me what do I do in this forum


 same here


----------



## Vyom (May 4, 2011)

Oh! And I totally forgot to share another thing which is impacting due to my increased addiction to TDF:

I am unable to read digit magazine! Yeah, still have to start March issue. April issue is still packed. And May issue have just arrived yesterday! 
Now this is serious, isn't?


----------



## sygeek (May 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Oh! And I totally forgot to share another thing which is impacting due to my increased addiction to TDF:
> 
> I am unable to read digit magazine! Yeah, still have to start March issue. April issue is still packed. And May issue have just arrived yesterday!
> Now this is serious, isn't?


And here every second feels like an year after finishing each digit issue.


----------



## buddyram (May 19, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
*In an average 3hrs*
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
*No, still i want to indulge in more activities as am newbie to this forum!*
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
*Absolutely!*


----------



## noob (May 19, 2011)

focus whats imp in life. TDF is still virtual. gain knowledge , help others. but 1st decide whats your priority. TDF or your personal work


----------



## buddyram (May 19, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> And here every second feels like an year after finishing each digit issue.



   Even i feel the same!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 6, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> East aur West TDF is the Best.
> 
> but i miss old TDF...  .. old active members...



+1

Ya missing old friends from TDF I feel very SAD  sometimes.
Lost many good and wonderful OLD TDF friends...

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.

Not much, just returned here to light the old memories.

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.

No.

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?

Yes Ofcourse


----------



## Sarath (Jun 6, 2011)

How much time I spend here?

Enough for my girlfriend to have threatened to leave me.


----------



## R2K (Jun 8, 2011)

Sarath said:


> How much time I spend here?
> 
> Enough for my girlfriend to have threatened to leave me.



^^
thats kinda serious issue you got there ....dude

well i am not sure abt how much time i spend here...but i checkout the forums for like 4-5 times a day.

All i can say is thinkdigit forum is the only Indian forum i came across with friendly members around


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> thats kinda serious issue you got there ....dude
> 
> well i am not sure abt how much time i spend here...but i checkout the forums for like 4-5 times a day.
> ...



I agree this.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF. 
*3-4 hours/day.*
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give. 
*Its sufficient enough*
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world? 
*no probs*


----------



## mrintech (Jun 8, 2011)

Came back after a very long time 

Just trying to solve as much queries as possible  - No fixed timing


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 8, 2011)

mrintech said:


> Came back after a very long time
> 
> Just trying to solve as much queries as possible  - No fixed timing



It's been nice seeing old members back in forum. Man, we had a lot of fun in that "Three word story" thread IIRC....


----------



## mrintech (Jun 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> It's been nice seeing old members back in forum. Man, we had a lot of fun in that "Three word story" thread IIRC....



Are you rajkumar_pb (As far as I remember the Username)?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 8, 2011)

mrintech said:


> Are you rajkumar_pb (As far as I remember the Username)?



Ssshh... Don't tell it anyone....  Yes it's me buddy...


----------



## mrintech (Jun 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Ssshh... Don't tell it anyone....  Yes it's me buddy...





Seems like lots of users have changed their names here


----------



## furious_gamer (Jun 9, 2011)

mrintech said:


> Seems like lots of users have changed their names here



Just to hide their identity so that we can surprise old users like you....


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 12, 2011)

I check it 3 times per day (Afternoon, Eve & late night), all lasts for 10-15 mins. So in total it's about 45 mins or less


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2011)

mrintech said:


> Seems like lots of users have changed their names here


haven't you changed your username from mr.intech??


----------



## mrintech (Jun 12, 2011)

ico said:


> haven't you changed your username from mr.intech??



NIAAAAAAAAA


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

Almost unable to give enough time to TDF these days


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
the tab is open and my comp is running 24x7 but yeah actively lurk/monitor for 10-15hrs a day easy
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
urm... wish the forum was more active with more moving threads, then mebbe I could participate more, and prolly so could others. dont wanna be the guy who replies to all the threads and starts a bunch of topics lol. 
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
no actually, if you throw in the internet as well, then def no. I WANT TO BREAK FREE.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Couple of questions...
What do you actually mean by "moving thread"?
And what's wrong in being the guy, "who replies to all the threads and starts a bunch of topics"?


----------



## Krow (Jul 16, 2011)

^The forum becomes a one-man show. We do not want that. Even if that guy is wrong, a lot of people will take his word for granted in that case. 

Also, if you notice, a lot of new users look at what the oldies are posting and derive their knowledge from that. So if there is a healthy debate between knowledgeable people, the newbie can learn about most positive and negative aspects of anything. Whereas in case of one person posting all over, his or her opinion becomes the last word.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 16, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF:- 2/3 Hours.
2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give. No its enough....
3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world? Yup no problem at all.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

*1. How much time do you spend on TDF??*
Ans - 4-5 Hrs daily.
*2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.*
Ans - Its enough. I just hope that gamerz section become more active than it is now. I actually started to post after every post but then a TDF member advised me about that so I have tried to reduce it if not stopped. 
*3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?*
Ans - I come here when I am online. And I come online when I am free so yes no problem.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 25, 2011)

1. *How much time do you spend on TDF??*
ANS= 2 to 3 hours daily. 
2. *Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.*
ANS=After reading the threads from 2 to 3 hours it is sufficient for me. what else we need also we are updated to technology day to day so its a good thing for me.  
3. *Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?*
ANS= Absolutely


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF??
*TBH, very less, i visit may be once in a week. But 2-3 years back, used to be quite a regular member*

 2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
*No offense, but due to speed and look (interface), i rarely visit TDF*

 3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
*Yep*


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

Speed is a pisstake, lol. TDF is the fastest ever since we moved to Amazon Cloud. Looks, I'll agree.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

^ ya mate, actually i am experiencing a speed boost from my last visit


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

when was your last visit anyways? February? lol.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

No dude its was on December 2011



> You last visited: 08-12-2011 at 11:52 PM


----------



## asingh (Dec 26, 2011)

CA50 said:


> 1. How much time do you spend on TDF??
> *TBH, very less, i visit may be once in a week. But 2-3 years back, used to be quite a regular member*


Cause most of the time you are on another forum.


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

CA50 said:


> No dude its was on December 2011


Must have been a zombie, lol.

We switched to Amazon Cloud in February.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

@asingh, ya mate thats the main reason 

@ico, LOL dude,
Previously, i just used to login and browse, i rarely post. Now i am experiencing the speed after posting 

The experience is very nice, kudos to you guys


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2011)

Just for the heck of it,

The video was recorded when server load average was very high around 15-20. So, that means, this is slow.

[youtube]Sl48oMr4OS8[/youtube]


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 26, 2011)

*1. How much time do you spend on TDF.
*
well I never actually measured my time on TDF But must be Active time = 2hrs, like others my work is related with comp. So I check for new post once in a while.. And most Importantly currently I am not working... (searching for my first job.) so I have time to spend.. 

*2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.*

No,even solving other problems or just checking out solutions for problems given by other members is gaining knowledge... It's learning  

*3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?*

Yes, I am able to do it as I give priority to real world then this.


----------



## Joker (Dec 26, 2011)

*1. How much time do you spend on TDF??*
not much time. twice-thrice a week. all other indian forums suck though.

*2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.*
i give adequate time.

*3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?*
yups.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 27, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF??
Perhaps an hour.

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
I think it's balanced

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
Yeah, definitely.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Dec 27, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF??
About an hour.

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
I think it's balanced.

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
Yes definitely.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 28, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF??
3-4 hours

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
No

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
Yes


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2011)

1. How much time do you spend on TDF??
2-3 hours

2. Do you think, you are spending more time than you should, OR giving less time than you want to give.
No

3. Are you able to balance your lifestyle in this Amazing world of TDF and the Real world?
Yup


----------



## Vyom (Dec 28, 2011)

All of you guys are SO lucky. 
Look at me. I have exam tomorrow. And here I am.


----------

